# Considering a Sig 1911 Traditional Ultra 9mm, What Holster?



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

I've yet to put my hands on the new-ish 1911 Ultra in 9mm. If it fits my hand I'll likely take one home with me. 
My questions are, has anyone tried this gun? How has it done for you?
Also, what retention holster would you recommend for a guy that will carry concealed mostly but open carry some of the time?


Thanks,
Sam


----------



## tahmail (Apr 25, 2015)

I picked up a retention holster from Jason Winnie for my Ultra .45. He can probably make one for the 9mm.


----------



## Kelleytoons (Aug 28, 2016)

I have one I'm trying to sell, which is a whole other matter but the relevent point is I have a Mitch Rosen OWB Upper Limit that I love (fits like a glove, perfect for either concealed or open if you like OWB). Here's a picture of it (with the gun):









It may not fit your hand (the Ultra) -- that's the reason I'm selling mine (I put 10 rounds through it and realized it a little too late. Sigh). Beautiful pistol, though.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Myself, I like the Galco Fletch with the thumb break retention strap while cocked n locked









Galco Fletch Concealment Pistol and Revolver Belt Holsters FL212 | Best Rated


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

Check Dara Custom Holsters (Custom Kydex Gun Holsters) if you want a completely customizable Kydex holster. Read some of the reviews of professionals who use these.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

pic said:


> Myself, I like the Galco Fletch with the thumb break retention strap while cocked n locked
> 
> View attachment 4106
> 
> ...


If you choose a thumbbreak holster, you will most likely need a traditional safety lever.

best advice is to have the holster and gun together for fit,,and how it feels, instead of buying blindly. 
That will help in slowing down the unused holster box of misfit toys


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SamBond said:


> ...what retention holster would you recommend for a guy that will carry concealed mostly but *open carry some of the time*? [emphasis added]


Except while hunting or backpacking, or working on your own property, I strongly suggest _against_ open carry.
In an urban or suburban environment, there will always be someone who will at least contemplate snatching your pistol.
And no holster is snatch-proof. None. Just ask any cop.


----------

